# Apogee One Int. Mic. - Room EQ Wizard



## pajczur (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello,
At the beginning, I want to sorry for my English language.
I want to measure my home-recording room using Room EQ Wizard and my Apogee One int. Microphone.
I know it's not perfect but I leave on small island in Norway, and I don't have to much opportunities to get better utilities.

So my question is: is it possible to calibrate Apogee One internal microphone, and use it for measurement?

The worse thing is that I even don't have good speaker. I have only my apogee One, Macbook Pro, headphones Sony MDR-7506, guitar and my vocal  and a lot of pillows to make soundproof my room. 

I want to use my place only for recording vocal, and electric guitar. Mixing will do for me someone else in different place.

Please help me if you can.

I thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## pajczur (Jun 20, 2014)

Of course I mean "...live (not leave) in small island..."


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You probably won't be able to get a good result with that equipment I'm afraid. To use REW you need something to play the REW test signal, so a speaker of some sort is required. A mic for acoustic measurement is preferably omnidirectional, the Apogee One doesn't seem to state the pattern of the mic anywhere but it is probably cardiod. You can't calibrate the microphone without some reference mic to calibrate it against, and it probably has a frequency response that is tailored to voice recording rather than measurement. Cheapest decent option is probably a USB measurement mic like the UMIK-1, but it won't help you if you don't have a way to play the REW test signal.


----------

